# New English Translation of Siddhartha by Nobel Prize Winner Hermann Hesse



## StevenBelskie (Dec 30, 2011)

Since I was young Hermann Hesse's novel Siddhartha has been my favorite book, but after I became relatively fluent in German and had read the original I realized that the English version I had read simply didn't compare. I read a few more translations, a few of which were better, but none of which really seemed to me to capture the musical prosody of the original. For that reason I set off to do my own translation which does its best to maintain the strange and wonderful structure that makes Hesse's writing so distinct in the original. I can't promise you that this is the only good translation of Siddhartha available on Kindle, but I can promise you it is the best translation available for under $5.00 and at only $.99 it is without a doubt the best deal.

Siddhartha tells the story of a young man and his journey toward self-realization. Written by one of the most profoundly spiritual writers of the 20th century it delights the reader with a journey into the nature of truth, reality and experience. It is a non-dogmatic look into the wonders and wisdom of the Eastern world as well as it shortcomings and faults. On his journey Siddhartha spends his time as a priest, a wealthy merchant and lover of a beautiful courtesan, a pilgrim, and a ferryman. Each step is essential to his path. Each step is part of his ultimate awakening.

http://www.amazon.com/Siddhartha-An-Indian-Tale-ebook/dp/B00854KTCC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1337792220&sr=8-10


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven--

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on the new translation of Hesse's _Siddhartha_!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

